# Another Sign of a Race War Coming



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Black people have started some social media challenge called Burn White Jesus challenge, also referred to as Burn Cracker Jesus Challenge. I'm really sick of the lame media calling people who are clearly non-racists RACISTS, but ignoring the real RACISTS. People get ready...

Vile #BurnWhiteJesus? Challenge Sweeps Social Media | The Federalist Papers


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh Jesus can have all the dumb trash. Hurry! Let's help! Nothing's a bigger fraud than they are except their "leader"(s).


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My Jack-o-lantern from last year...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I could not watch the entire video it was making me too angry. 

I am not racist so I wont say hey f all black people for this. 

What this uneducated retard does not understand is first of all blacks sold blacks into slavery. Slavery existed for thousands of years before, and lastly many of the slaves in the united states were treated fairly well... Slaves were expensive just like a horse. Would you hurt your own investment? hell no..of course it happened but shit happens...

the thing that makes me want to strangle that son of bitch is the fact that he burned a picture of Jesus and is encouraging others to do so. wtf is wrong with people....sorry these types are not people they are dumb animals..peice of shit...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm as ready as I can be, maybe not all the preps I need but my mental attitude is where it needs to be and my guns are loaded. I won't ask a lot of questions but will respond to violence, looting and rampant destruction with equal force to stop it, period. I'm not really looking forward to it but if it must happen, then bring it on.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> My Jack-o-lantern from last year...
> 
> View attachment 6624


He, who the Jack O Lantern is throwing up on, is directly responsible for much of the racism that exists. And it is predominantly blacks who are racists against others.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> He, who the Jack O Lantern is throwing up on, is directly responsible for much of the racism that exists. And it is predominantly blacks who are racists against others.


His mission all along. Kenyan queen doesn't care about how ignorant, nasty or ruthless the world is, for them more the better, as long as it's a Muslim world. Haha that's too pathetic. People pretend too much for them (foolishly) already.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oddapple said:


> His mission all along. Kenyan queen doesn't care about how ignorant, nasty or ruthless the world is, for them more the better, as long as it's a Muslim world. Haha that's too pathetic. People pretend too much for them (foolishly) already.


Yes Sir.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

He mentioned blacks being kidnapped out of africa and brought here. True I guess. He didnt mention it was other tribes that captured blacks and sold them into slavery. Kinda like Tyquan selling crack and enslaving blacks today. I digress. They should thank God every day that their ancestors were brought here. I have been to many places in Africa over my 20+ years in the military. SHITHOLE. Let some of these idiots go there and see what they think of living in the motherland.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I quit watching after a couple minutes. It's obvious he is just full of hate.
What most folks don't realize is that Jesus is neither black or white, he is a Jew, a Semite. 
That means his skin is brown and would have resembled any other common local Semite. 
There are no pictures in existence of Jesus Christ. 
First he did not have long hair, as a member of the tribe of Judah it is a sin for him to have long hair. 
The first supposed portrait painting of Jesus to appear is believed to have been actually that of a pope's homosexual, illegitimate son. 
It just got worse from there over the years.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The best thing for that video is light of day. Show them for what they are and never forget who they are. Always remember that they are among us. Send it to everyone you know.


----------

